# Chopin's Nocturne Op.72 No.1 - ADVICE NEEDED



## mihailostojcic

Good day/night, everyone!

I recently started to practice this wonderful piece again and my left hand is not like before. A time ago, it was much more peaceful and gentle and some notes didn't... how do I say... pop out - I mean the dynamics. I know that peace in the left hand is important in every Chopin's Nocturne, so my actual question is:
*How do I gain the peace in left hand?* Or better, *how should I practice my left hand to gain the peace?*

Thanks towards,

Mihailo
from Belgrade, Serbia.


----------



## hreichgott

Hello Mihailo and welcome to the beauty of the Chopin Nocturnes 

It is hard to tell what has changed since we have no way to hear your playing of this piece before or now.

But I can tell you some general things that work well for me in keeping a peaceful left hand.

Softness -- a soft, gentle feeling in the muscles of the hand, so they are able to move loosely and easily and lean gently into the keys. Well-cushioned wrist and arm movements are helpful. Tension or gripping with the hand muscles creates a harsher sound.

Playing scales at various dynamic levels and tempi -- always a good idea, and particularly helpful for developing evenness 

Strategic fingering -- if the current fingering creates unwanted accents (especially thumbs) then change it

Silent playing -- tapping the LH part on the tops of the keys without pressing them down

In this particular Nocturne I really like to shape the LH so that certain notes are prominent on purpose. Having a specific shape in mind gives me something to listen for, which I find easier than just deciding I want it all to be quiet.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Excellent ideas hreichgott!  
To make a soft and gentle sound on the piano, let us also take Hofmann's advise: Prepare your fingers with high energy, assuming the keys are very heavy, but press them ultimately very light! 
Sounds somehow it's more psychological, but personally I have tried this with so many advantages, particularly when playing Chopin!


----------



## bombino

Have you tried doing some lessons from Clementi or something of that nature? there are a few others also. Particularly practicing arpeggios and keeping them very legato and in tempo. 

Listening to different interpretations can be interesting too. Not that you have to mimick them


----------

